# New title



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to you and Jackson. He sure looks very proud of his new ribbon and trophy. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Everything's Golden (Nov 1, 2010)

Congrats! I'm such a newbie with all this...how do you enter events like this? Is this an AKC thing? For some reason the breeder put restrictions on our papers that she cannot be entered in AKC events, but we can breed her. Strange I think. I didn't notice this until we had her home otherwise I would have questioned it while I was there.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Everything's Golden said:


> Congrats! I'm such a newbie with all this...how do you enter events like this? Is this an AKC thing? For some reason the breeder put restrictions on our papers that she cannot be entered in AKC events, but we can breed her. Strange I think. I didn't notice this until we had her home otherwise I would have questioned it while I was there.


I've never heard of such a thing! There's limited registration where you can't breed or show in conformation, but can show in everything else. Not sure what the point of the opposite would be.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

> For some reason the breeder put restrictions on our papers that she cannot be entered in AKC events, but we can breed her. Strange I think. I didn't notice this until we had her home otherwise I would have questioned it while I was there.


I haven't heard of this either. I would think you could enter any AKC event.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

CONGRATS on the CD! What a wonderful start to your obedience career! 



Everything's Golden said:


> Congrats! I'm such a newbie with all this...how do you enter events like this? Is this an AKC thing? For some reason the breeder put restrictions on our papers that she cannot be entered in AKC events, but we can breed her. Strange I think. I didn't notice this until we had her home otherwise I would have questioned it while I was there.


That sounds so bizarre. It sounds like an "oops" breeding and that one of the parent's wasn't AKC registered.

Nonetheless, you can apply for an ILP (I think that's what it is called, but don't know for sure) and any dog that is proven by photos to be a purebred dog can enter companion events like obedience, agility, tracking, etc. except conformation.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats!!! This is absolutely awesome! Not just because of the three q's in three shows + a rally title, but also the fact that your dog isn't even two yet!!!! 

Keep going - it's obvious that you and this dog have something special going on<:

@Everything's Golden - Competing in obedience - most cases, the limited registration means that you can't compete in conformation or breed your golden. But you are free to do any other AKC event you want. 

It's sounds like your breeder was making something up.  

If you don't have AKC papers on your dog, you can apply for Pal/ILP if you want. 
http://www.akc.org/pdfs/ilpform.pdf


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations!! Super job!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! He's a handsome boy!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations! He is such a handsome boy and wears the ribbon well


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

woooooo hoooooo congratulations, great job!!!!!! (good looking boy, too!)


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations! That is just awesome.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Congratulations on your CD!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations! Great job! Are you training for open and utility? Utility training is a blast!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

We started incorporating some of the open exercises in our class a couple months ago. Guess we'll start training in earnest now. I can see this will be a challenge!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on a super accomplishment! It takes alot of dedication to get as close to perfection as possible. Keep up the great work and who knows, you too, may be in the next NOI!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Go, Jackson! It is so much fun to go from your first steps into the obedience ring to that last leg when everything is so much more familiar. There are few sweeter wors that "Exercise Finished!" when your dog has done well.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Everything's Golden said:


> Congrats! I'm such a newbie with all this...how do you enter events like this? Is this an AKC thing? For some reason the breeder put restrictions on our papers that she cannot be entered in AKC events, but we can breed her. Strange I think. I didn't notice this until we had her home otherwise I would have questioned it while I was there.



I admit I am baffled by this. It might be worth its own thread, lol. I've never really heard of a dog not being allowed to participate in AKC Obedience by a breeder who allows her to be bred(???). Usually, in order to breed, a breeder stipulates the dog must earn certain titles and pass many health clearances.


----------



## hat trick (Jan 22, 2009)

I assume this is still being done. If you get youe title in your first 3 shows with a score of 195 or higher you qualify for a Dog World award from Dog World magazine. Congratulations on your CD.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He looks so proud!!!Congratulations!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! I love the pictures! Sounds like a wonderful start to obedience, good luck with the Open training!!!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Casey was my novice A dog and it was the greatest experience for me! Keep on with Jackson and enjoy your times together!


----------

